# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی فیزیک

## M3HRDAD

سلام و درود.
بنده یازدهم تجربی هستم الان،ولی از اولش به ریاضی فیزیک و مهندسی کامپیوتر علاقه داشتم ولی جو جامعه باعث شد بیام تجربی،الان حوصله خوندن زیست رو ندارم،به جز زیست بقیه درسام خوبه ولی هر وقت زیستو می خونم واقعا با خودم میگم چرا نرفتم ریاضی فیزیک،تابستون واسه تغییر رشته اقدام کردم،ولی یه دودلی ب وجود اومد،ذهنم بهم تلقین می کرد ک بمونم تجربی و پزشکی عالیه و تو باید پزشکی قبول بشی که باعث شد تغییر رشته ندم،امسال هم باز همون آشه و همون کاسه،بازم عدم علاقه ب زیست باعث شد درخواست تغییر رشته بدم،اینبارم این دودلیه سروکلش پیدا شد،بنظرتون این علاقه کاذب ب تجربی ک موقع تغییر رشته میاد و هی بهم تلقین می کنه ک پشیمون میشی،واسه بقیه هم ب وجود اومده؟چطوری رفعش کنم؟و اینبار رو واقعا تغییر رشته بدم و وقتم بیشتر از این تلف نشه؟😐

----------

